# 4 month old female puppy humping toys!



## AshleyR (Sep 4, 2008)

Our 4 month old puppy has been humping her favorite stuffy toy. We find this very strange as she is female... why would she have the inhibition to hump?

Thankfully she hasn't done it to us yet, and she seems to only do it to one particular toy of hers (her favorite!)

???


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It will pass in time. It is not uncommon at all for female pups to hump dog beds, toys and even other dogs (male or female).


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Agree with Oakly's dad. And also it is just playing and not sexual. But if she does try to do it to people tell her no.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My dad's terrier /peke has a boyfriend= a stuffed bear. My dad tells her to take it in her bedroom. : )


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley is spayed and now she has started humping Einstein my older male i just keep telling her No off him, If she don't listen i then step forward and point off him Shelley which she listens. I think with Shelley she is trying to put it over him, become leader dog.


----------



## kssssss (May 4, 2011)

My 4 month old male sometimes catches me from the back and humps my leg...I'm hoping that will stop sometime in the near future...He is such a sweetie otherwise


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL.. She's dominating her toys.. She's showing them who's boss.. LOL



AshleyR said:


> Our 4 month old puppy has been humping her favorite stuffy toy. We find this very strange as she is female... why would she have the inhibition to hump?
> 
> Thankfully she hasn't done it to us yet, and she seems to only do it to one particular toy of hers (her favorite!)
> 
> ???


----------

